# Bridgeport Mill Models?



## TrxR (Apr 3, 2013)

How many different models were there of the Vertical mills. Which ones are the ones to look for to use in a home hobby shop? Were they all non fixed quill? From what research I have done so far a Series 1 stepped J head is what I should look for. What years were these produced? 

Thanks


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 3, 2013)

pretty much everything is right here:  http://www.lathes.co.uk/bridgeport/


----------

